# Automatically Configured Printer prt0



## Allan (Mar 8, 2017)

I have been trying to configure a Lexmark e260DN for use with a workstation I built with FreeBSD 10.3

I've been struggling with this printer for some reason, but in my process of learning lpr I ran across something weird - there seems to be an automatically configured printer (though it's not accepting jobs for some reason) and I cannot figure out where or what process created this printer for me.







So, I know for a fact that never created the prt0 "device."  What I do know is that it's dynamically updating itself, because the "location" says "Home Garage."  It originally said "Garage" but in a test, I logged into the printer itself and changed it and sure enough that change was automatically propagated to my FreeBSD machine.

What's creating this device and how can I manage it?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm guessing CUPS uses SSDP to find devices.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Service_Discovery_Protocol


----------



## Allan (Mar 9, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I'm guessing CUPS uses SSDP to find devices.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Service_Discovery_Protocol




You are absolutely right.  The weird thing is, I didn't install CUPS directly, but it apparently got installed when I installed GNOME which I subsequently uninstalled because I prefered MATE.

I think I am going to start this FreeBSD Desktop build over again because in my efforts to set things up just right, I apparently installed a bunch of software I don't want and/or need.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 10, 2017)

Allan if you will be re-building using ports instead of pkgs, you be good using ports-mgmt/synth or ports-mgmt/poudriere. 

https://github.com/jrmarino/synth


----------



## Allan (Mar 20, 2017)

lebarondemerde  Thanks for the heads up on that.  I ended up rebuilding the entire box because I ended up royally hosing things up when trying to uninstall CUPS.  During that process, while trying to install XFCE via ports there seemed to be an issue with the python "2to3" file.  That's when I discovered portmaster which for whatever reason fixed the issue.  Since then I have been exploring different ports management tools and it's good to get some recommendations.  In your opinion, which one is better?

That said..I have now a 10-3 installation running a clean XFCE desktop...now I just have to get printing working.

And learn about service jails...
And default routes via dhcp...

The fun never ends!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 20, 2017)

Allan I use both, however with a preference for Synth. ports-mgmt/poudriere on my server, and ports-mgmt/synth in my new desktop.

It is much a matter of taste, but I would recommend Synth for a sole machine, or desktop where we are always changing something, and Poudriere for a server where we usually do not change anything. However, it still a matter of taste. Any of those will work well in any scenario.

You can take a look on the documentation of both, and if possible try both to make your own decision.

Beyond the documentation, you can take a look on how Synth works here, and Poudriere here.


----------



## Allan (Mar 20, 2017)

lebarondemerde  Thanks.  I appreciate your opinion.


----------

